# 2 axle car: what do you call "trucks"?



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

I may want to build a little car like this to use as a tender to hide some electronics. I don't know what you call the things that hold the wheels? Are they available for scratch building? Any alternatives to link that would work better for a small car?
http://shourtline.swl4.com/HLW-15010_M&T_Gondola-Car-Kit_New.html

Thx.
Marty


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

These are called Pedestal Journal Boxes and Ozark Miniatures has them.

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=308

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=310

I used this last set to make a new lead truck for my Connie.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil of Phil's narrow gauge: http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/default.html also carries the journals. His are ball bearing if I remember correctly. I bought a pair for a similar project.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a caboose I built using the Ozark pedestal journals. Used an old SkanKit wayside tool shed for the body.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------

